# Sentinel / Frontline Plus safe or not together?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Years ago, my previous golden was on Sentinel and then I added Frontline Plus. The vet said, just to space it out, don't give it the same day, leave about 2 weeks between each drug.
I actually did not like the Sentinel and switched him to Interceptor, but like you said, Interceptor is no more, not a lot of options out there.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks!!!!

My vet said it was ok but I just was wondering if anyone was doing it.

Sometimes breed clubs and forums are very in tune with things specific to the breed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We have always been told by the companies that it is ok to pair those products. They work in different ways. They even said you can do them on the same day, however I am in the boat of splitting them up.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

They both work in very different ways, so yes it is okay to use them together. Sentinel makes the fleas lay sterile eggs, it doesn't actually kill any live fleas, though.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you!!!

I've been shy with heartworm medication since one vet handed me Heartguard for Cassie. I asked about the ivermectin issue and he assured me it was only rough collies. 

I went to another vet who trialed border collies and she said why put Cassie through even the possibility of a reaction. So she put Cassie on Interceptor and that's what we've used ever since. Not that I don't trust my vet, but after that one incident I'm nervous about heartworm meds.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with you being cautious and not wanting to take a risk with the ivermectin. I am the same way, I have a lab mix and no clue what is in him besides lab, he sure runs and acts like he has a herding dog breed in him. Then there is my dachshund and I have not heard of any risks with those, but I am not willing to chance it either. 
I have had Goldens on Heartguard when it first came out without problems but like you, I am hesistant with other breeds. 
My lab mix is still on a stash of Interceptor, I was able to get in January, my dachshund is on Trifexis, no side effects on him. 
All my boys were on Trifexis at one time or another and never had any side effects. But, it does need to be given with a bowl full of food to be absorbed properly and to make sure it does not cause nausea or vomiting, which I guess, it can in some dogs. Never had that problem here. But, that said, not all dogs are created equal so some will react more violently to one drug than another. Caution with trying any new drug is always advised. 
One thing to remember is, that all heartworm medications should be given with a full bowl of food, to be absorbed better.

The reason I don't like Sentinel is, because my previous Golden Sam was always depressed for a couple of days after giving Sentinel. So, I switched him to Interceptor. 

I don't know what Novartis is thinking, not bringing Interceptor back. I think they lost a lot of customers and will continue to do so.


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but Sentinel is made by the same company (Novartis) as Interceptor. Sentinel is just Interceptor (milbemycin oxide) + lufrenon, which is a preventative for heartworms and other intestinal parasites. We recently switched from Trifexis to Sentinel and I love it!


----------



## seerey (May 16, 2016)

My border collie was having seizures as a result of giving her Iverhart. (I had found Heartguard was too expensive, and my quack vet suggested Iverhart because it was the same, only generic.)
The seizures went on for seven years, and the vet suggested Neurotropin & Min-Tran to prevent them. They didn't do anything.
I then changed vets, and the new told me that Iverhart can cause seizures in herding dogs. She suggested Sentinel and my border collie has never had another seizure since I started with the Sentinel.
So be forwarded!

Also, note that Sentinel does not kill fleas; it only prevents an infestation by neutralizing the eggs.
Apparently, Fibronil (aka Frontline) will kill the adult fleas in 24-hours. You can buy the generic version of Fibronil at WalMart and Kroger.


----------

